# Guppy Spawn Log



## KodaPlusMore (Jul 14, 2016)

Hello again! So, I suspected that I just needed a different log, and I know this is a Betta website, but its the only one I feel real comfortable with  My guppies at the moment: 5 of the fry from the last spawn. I ended up with 3 girls (Molly, Oogla, and Tequila Sunrise) and 2 boys (Scatman and Damien). Then I have 2 other female guppies I got from PetCo (Melanie Martinez and Neina). This log will be following the fry of Melanie Martinez, Oogla, and Molly. Long story.
*December 14th*
Came home from school and there were fry. everywhere. "Oh Melanie you look so skinny- wAIT FRY" scooped them all up in a breeders net, there was about twenty. Couple hours later, I look and Oogla starts giving birth. She had about 10.
Named Fry 1 even though they are different spawns
*December 17th*
About 4 I watch as Molly gives birth. Only about 5 or 6 were healthy, lots of them were duds and too tiny, I think she was just sick of having them inside of her. They looked too tiny to be born besides the 6. Inbred too, so probably why. I put her fry in with the others, just because I wanted the healthy ones to have a healthy life.
Named Fry 2

So then there's today, I already see black appearing. Last batch they had black within a week. Hoping for that too. My last batch's males didn't get orange until about 2 months. Hope to make that quicker because Melanie is a bright orange and I now have better food. Have a home for 6 of them already. Gonna get a new tank for Christmas so I'll be able to spread them out.  
My local pet store takes in fish for free, so thats probably what's going to happen to the ones I don't want, and probably the daddies. I want to make a orange/blue mix. Dont know how but we'll see with these babies.
Melanie is orange
Oogla and Molly are yellowish-grey with black bottoms.
Dad(s) have grey heads, black body, and orange tails with blue iridescence. hope the iridescence passes on. 
Dad's are very healthy, very hardy too. Melanie is probably the hardiest guppy I've ever bought. hope to pass on the hardiness.
Fry 1 has already gone through a water change, and none of them have passed
Fry 2 no body has passed.
all eating well. Eating a mixture of two types of flakes, freeze-dried blood worms, and freeze-dried shrimp. and time to time a crushed up betta pellet. seem to love those during the day


----------



## KodaPlusMore (Jul 14, 2016)

*December 23rd*
Fry substantially larger today, and some of the fry are getting black on their tails and dorsal fins. the fry from the gray-bodied females have gray outer scaling.
had their second water change
F2 went through first water change
no deaths so far
I think I saw one with a disformed spine but it swam away before I could get a good look of it. maybe I'll look for it tomorrow and cull it and feed it to the bettas ((im so evil)
F1 are 1 week and 2 days old today
F2 are 6 days old


----------

